# disque dur de time machine sur freebox?



## tib51 (25 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir sur la page dédiée à time machine, que la sauvegarde pouvait être faite via wifi, si un disque externe était branché à une borne airport.

Je n'ai pas de borne airport, par contre j'ai une freebox hd.

Est ce qu'il serait possible de brancher un disque dur externe sur la freebox, et qu'il soit disponible via le wifi, pour mon macbook Pro?

Ce serait vraiment super, car devoir brancher un disque pour faire des sauvegardes, je me connais, je ne le ferai que très épisodiquement (et time machine n'aura plus d'interêt)

Sinon, rien à voir, est ce que je peux brancher mon imprimante tout en un hp 3180, sur le même port usb de la freebox?

Je vous remercie d'avance!


----------



## maousse (26 Juin 2007)

pour r&#233;pondre vite.

non: la freebox ne permet qu'un acc&#232;s ftp &#224; son disque, non ? pas suffisant pour time machine, je pense, il faut au moins monter le volume via afp (ou smb peut-&#234;tre). Enfin m&#234;me, un disque dur de 40Go pour des sauvegardes, c'est tr&#232;s l&#233;ger. Et franchement, time machine, &#231;a risque de ramer sur un disque r&#233;seau, surtout via wifi.
non: pas de partage d'imprimante sur la freebox.


----------



## tib51 (26 Juin 2007)

En fait, je pensais brancher un disque dur externe sur un des ports usb de la freebox, donc j'aurai évidemment mis un disque de 160 Go au moins.

C'est embêtant que cette freebox ne supporte que le ftp!!!!


----------



## canibal (26 Juin 2007)

Elle ne supporte pas que le ftp, tu peux brancher un disque dur externe

bon je n'avais pas envie de faire un tuto la dessus ici, et comme j'étais a peu près sur que ça existait j'ai fait une petite recherche vite fait :

petite explication de texte :

http://www.universfreebox.com/article2132.html

et vala ...

un seul truc embetant a ce jour....
je ne peux pas utiliser mon disuqe dur pour lire des mp3 sur la TV comme sur les lecteurs dvd lambda.... et même chose pour les photos....


au final... du disque dur externe tu ne peux faire que de l'enregistrement video... et de la lecture de divx...


ça suffira a certain... moi je pensais que ça serait mieux... surtout que j'ai l'habitude de bosser sur les STB et j'ai vu des STB capables de faire 1000 fois mieux....

Peut etre la prochaine mise a jour du firmware fera mon bonheur


----------



## maousse (26 Juin 2007)

bon, il faut vraiment que j'arrête de poster des idioties, par manque de suivi de l'actualité...... :rateau: 

canibal, tu es mon héros


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (18 Février 2008)

canibal a dit:


> Elle ne supporte pas que le ftp, tu peux brancher un disque dur externe





canibal a dit:


> Non, le disque dur externe, s'il est branché sur le port USB de la freebox, n'est accessible que par FTP.
> A priori, Time Machine ne gère que les dique réseau par AFP:​


----------



## macleb (18 Février 2008)

non: pas de partage d'imprimante sur la freebox.[/quote]

Pourtant, j'avais cru comprendre qu'avec une connection usb de l'imprimante sur la box, on pouvait mettre en partage ladite imprimante. Voir le tuto suivant:http://www.freenews.fr/nat/5548-services-la-freebox-devient-serveur-d-impression.html
Aurais-je loupé quelque chose??????????????
Michel


----------



## knight2000 (18 Février 2008)

En effet, suite à une maj du firmware, la freebox v5 peut servir en tant que serveur d'impression, 
en collant une imprimante sur son port usb (cf lien macleb)

Je n'ai pas testé, mais j'ai eu des échos comme quoi cela fonctionnait bien.


----------



## TheJohn42 (16 Février 2009)

Ca fonctionne tres bien !!!


----------

